# Blower Fan Area Collecting Water



## cdj0902 (6 mo ago)

I have a Bosch BOVA 60 Inverter pump/single stage air handler (v1.0) installed in my attic in horizontal left configuration. Fan speed is in default mode as is the outside unit. I noticed a ton of water has been accumulating in the bottom of the blower fan area, completely saturating the insulation there. I had my HVAC company come take a look at it and after confirming my drain pan was draining just fine he ripped the wet insulation out and asked me to run the blower fan without the ac unit for a few hours to dry things out so I did that. I then poured a bunch of water in the drain pan via the secondary drain to see if any of that water was getting into the fan area, but no water showed up on that side, it all went down the primary.

When I peaked inside after a few hours of operating the AC again I noticed there is more water puddling in the fan area. It seems like condenser blow-by is dripping onto the black foam that lines the baffles on the ends of the coil unit and then getting down into the area under the fan from there in significant quantity. The HVAC servicer says my coils are clean. What could be causing all that excess water to land in the blower fan area?


----------

